# Extra Space Under The Love Seat



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I recently had a water pump problem with my 210RS. During the course of repairing it I noticed there was a lot of unused space between the water heater and furnace area, under the love seat. I decided it would be a pet project to make use of the space.









I visited a local furniture store and asked if he had any ideas. I was flabbergasted when he said he had just the thing on hand in his store room. He wheeled out a carton that contained two (2) roll on the floor storage drawers in cherry finish. Night & Day Furniture has them here: Night & Day Furniture

I needed to cut the drawer width from 36 inches wide to 32 inches. It meant I needed to "duplicate" the layout of the existing hardware. It was fairly easy to do and the finished product is shown below. I modified the padded bolster under the love seat so that it would surround the new drawer. The rollers on the drawer are guided in a channel measured the width between the span of rollers. I put a stop at approximately 10" in front of the rear rollers. The stop is there so the drawer does not run over the heater vent when opening. It will be used for lighter articles like clothes and maybe board games. I still have some tidying up to do like; the kick panel at the foot of the love seat needs to be cut down to size and reinstalled. Otherwise I like the look and the extra space.

I have the other drawer available for anyone that might want to do this mod. I paid $107.00 for the pair. If you want the second one then $54.00 plus shipping to you and it's yours. The cherry finish actually matches quite well.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice mod!! 
There is a lot of wasted storage space under there. Makes no sense why Keystone blocked it off.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

YES ! Very nice MOD !! Although I divided the space under the couch and made the top panel so it would slide out of the way on our 210RS , I really like the looks of this also. M.V.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

On our 21RS (same as the 210RS, just a little older) Has an outside storage door/compartment below the sofa... It originally had a divider that blocked off the water pump and lines (the divider was gone when we bought the trailer), I'm planning to make a new divider this summer... Just strange that Keystone decided to take away that outside compartment door..


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Snow said:


> On our 21RS (same as the 210RS, just a little older) Has an outside storage door/compartment below the sofa... It originally had a divider that blocked off the water pump and lines (the divider was gone when we bought the trailer), I'm planning to make a new divider this summer... Just strange that Keystone decided to take away that outside compartment door..


Yes!!!---But they SAVED--the price of the door ---Got to watch the bottom line , you know!!! M.V.


----------

